# Buying The Right Kitchen Range



## lindsey (Dec 15, 1999)

I'm purchasing a new Five Star range. What are people's opinions on dual fuel/convection or all gas? The all gas model has a seperate broiler below the oven but the dual fuel has self clean.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi Lindsey,

Great question, I myself prefer the all gas, but the self clean oven feature is a time saver. Working in kitchens for years, the job of cleaning the ovens was never a fun one. When I looked into purchasing my home oven, I was able to find a gas powered range with a self cleaning oven (from Sears). It is a good range and it perfect for the amount of cooking that I do at home. Mine also has the broiler on the bottom, but I don't use it that much because I am more of a grill man myself. The main thing is to prioritize, and ask yourself what are the essential needs based on how much you cook at home. For myself, the most important was to have a gas range.

Hope that helps.

------------------
Best Regards,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------

